# 664 ? Complain? - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

And speaking of complaining: Had a fun weekend but had to drive 6.5 hours to a hockey tournament in Philadelphia. My The Boy was the goalie for the championship game. The game started late and it went to quadruple ovetime before his team won 2-1. So of the 6.5 hours drive home the car did [...]

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------

